# TedW, after seeing the pics, what's your take on Bimmerfest?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

So after seeing all the pics, and all the talk about Shafer's Bimmerfest event, was it what you expected? 

After seeing Jon outdo himself again this year from my living room couch all the way here on the other side of the US, I'm sure everyone who couldn't make it to Santa Barbara wishes they had a Fest near them.  

Just to bring an old topic back to the top, would love to see you make it happen on the East coast! :thumbup:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

alee said:


> *So after seeing all the pics, and all the talk about Shafer's Bimmerfest event, was it what you expected?
> 
> After seeing Jon outdo himself again this year from my living room couch all the way here on the other side of the US, I'm sure everyone who couldn't make it to Santa Barbara wishes they had a Fest near them.
> 
> Just to bring an old topic back to the top, would love to see you make it happen on the East coast! :thumbup: *


I am not worthy. :bow: I wish I could have been there. I can't even imagine pulling off an east coast event that will even remotely compare to what Jon has done. I am however willing to try and do something for the enthusiasts in the east. Now that we see what it is we can get started on the planning.

Ted


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: TedW, after seeing the pics, what's your take on Bimmerfest?*



TedW said:


> *I am not worthy. :bow: I wish I could have been there. I can't even imagine pulling off an east coast event that will even remotely compare to what Jon has done. I am however willing to try and do something for the enthusiasts in the east. Now that we see what it is we can get started on the planning.
> 
> Ted *


I'm sure you could get some of us to help you out


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

WOOHOO! 

I'm ready to start with the planning. Ted, Jon... give me something to do! : popcorn:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Ted,
If you need volunteers, all I have to say is....

*Where do I sign up?*


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. I definately need and want the help. Hopefully Jon can give me some guidance because he's obviously a pro at this.



Ted


----------

